# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Femijë të Turpshëm!

## AuGuSt_

*Zbulimi, ja pse 1 në 10 fëmijë është i turpshëm*
_Atnand Kola_

Qëndron i vetmuar, preferon qetësinë absolute, nuk arsyeton në çast, ka vështirësi të luajë me moshatarët e tij, është i mbyllur në vetvete, ka raste kur është tepër nevrik: këto janë pak a shumë gjërat që karakterizojnë rreth 10 për qind të fëmijve. Këto vijnë për shkakt të një geni të ashtëquajtur “5-HTTLPR”. Geni në fjalë i pranishëm në ADN bën të mundur mos përshtatjen fëmijëve me persona të tjerë. Zbulimi i bërë në Milano ka studiuar sjelljet e 49 fëmijëve të turpshëm të moshës 7 -9 vjeç. Të dhënat treguan një fakt tjetër, se një fëmije të turpshëm, mund t’i duket vetja si një person i moshuar duke mbartur edhe rregullat e asaj moshe. Fëmijët e quajtur “të turpshëm”, ndryshojnë nga fëmijët e tjerë më shumë kuriozë, për vetë faktin se geni “5-HTTLPR” mbart këtë ndjenjë më pak kurioze krahasuar me moshatarët. Një fëmijë i turpshëm mund të përballojë çdo lloj gëzimi apo hidhërimi të thellë, pa kaluar asnjë lloj shqetësimi mendor, madje ai mund të jetë më i zgjuari në klasë. Kur këta fëmijë rriten, përfundojnë në spital me shqetësime mendore ose mbeten sërish të tillë. Personat që kanë këto simptoma pasi kalojnë moshën mbi 18 vjeç, bëhen përdorues të rregullt të alkolit dhe drogave të tjera të lejuara, ose përdorin shume medikamente qetësuese.

----------


## Analistja

Nuk me duket shume e vertete kjo qe the. Une per vete kam qene nje femije i turpshem deri ne moshen 12 vjec. Pastaj fillova te behesha shume tip i shkathet dhe nuk  e kisha me problem te kerkoja kte apo ate. Sot ma as qe behet fjale te kem turp per ndonje gje

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Ky eshte nje material i mare nga Atnand Kola dhe nuk besoj se bazohet vetem ne raste te vecanta por ne nje studim te gjere te bere prej tij ose eshte material i huazuar dhe nga vete .Ai*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Nuk me duket shume e vertete kjo qe the. Une per vete kam qene nje femije i turpshem deri ne moshen 12 vjec. Pastaj fillova te behesha shume tip i shkathet dhe nuk  e kisha me problem te kerkoja kte apo ate. Sot ma as qe behet fjale te kem turp per ndonje gje


nuk esht e vertet qe po kalove moshen 12 vjec behesh i shkathet ka shume femi dhe kur jan 20 vjec jan te turpshem nuk ka gje te keqe..une deri ne moshen 19 vjec kam qen e turpshme po sonte nuk behet me fjal qe te kem turp jam e sigurt ne vet vete etj etj.....

----------


## rajmonda94

Ajo qe tha august se femijet e turpshem mund te jet me te zgjuarit ne klas eshte e vertet dhe se ne fund perfundojn duke perdorur drog ,alkool kjo eshte e vertet edhe qe kan probleme mendore kjo ka ndodhur me nje mike te timen e cila tani shkon ne psikiatri

----------

